# Fulfillment AND dropship for Athletic Apparel



## SashaWolff (May 2, 2017)

Hi everyone! I'm brand new here and I'm eager to learn from the masters at t-shirtforums.com.

So here's my dilemma in a nutshell: I'm looking or a fulfillment and dropship company that can handle my custom designs for regular (cotton/triblend etc) AND athletic apparel. 

I sell mental health awareness apparel for runners. Right now I'm doing minimum orders from a wholesale company, but that is a lot of work AND I always have leftover merchandise. I'm also limited to cotton (which sucks to run in) because of price.

I'd like to offer more products and designs to my customers, but doing that through Etsy is just... well.. time-consuming and expensive. I've been looking for a great fulfillment and dropship company, but I can't find one that also includes DTG athletic apparel. I assume that's because of fabric and print process, but there has to be SOMEONE. I'm getting requests to turn some of my designs into athletic shirts for runners, but I can't afford to buy wholesale, sell on Etsy, and then have leftover or slow moving merch.

Any suggestions? (I'd also love to be able to connect everything to Shopify or WooCommerce etc).

THANK YOU!


----------



## AnACustomPrints (Dec 1, 2016)

A knowledgeable DTG fulfillment service can meet your needs, It is possible to print on synthetic blends an even 100% polyester with DTG. As you mentioned this would eliminate shelf inventory as they will be printed on demand. Each process has its positives and negatives. You just need to keep searching sources until you find what feels comfortable.


----------

